# Highgate High Level station and Tunnels



## godzilla73 (Jun 16, 2009)

The above ground station at Highgate was opened in the 1860s to serve the Kings Cross to Alexandra Palace branch Line. It was closed to passenger traffic in the 50's and used as a stock transfer branch until 1971 when it closed permanently. Geographically it sits almost on top of the underground station, but because of the layout, you need to be quite eagle-eyed to spot it. These photos were taken on a recent trip organised by SubBrit, where we were allowed access not only to the station building but also to the two tunnels that sit at the north and south end of the station. A really well preserved set of buildings and tunnels - not too many of them left on the underground network!

Firstly the station buildings themselves













Most of the platform now houses filtration and electrical equipment for the Underground station below,though interestingly the original light fittings and tiling can still be seen in places.

















Half way along the platform is a set of steps that was obviously intended as an interchange down to the underground station. This was obviously closed off some time ago.









The tunnel at the south end (running toward Crouch end) can now only be reached by yomping through some fairly thick vegetation, but once inside you can see its in pretty good nick. No sleepers here unlike the North Tunnel though.









Some stuff inside the South Tunnels including the ubiquitous chair...





























.....And some arsing around with gels.













The tunnel at the north end (towards Finchley) was an altogether different proposition. These were much longer and most of the sleepers were still in place. They were a different shape too as you can see from the first picture













And inside, where there was also a small cross tunnel about 30ft from the entrance





































And finally, a selection of random stuff that was lying around

























A real good explore - enjoy
GDZ


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice work  this is close to where I grew up, I used to pass this station fairly often.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice work, quite an impressive place.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent stuff, GDZ. So many interesting remains there.
I really will have to join Subbrit! 
Cheers.


----------



## Newage (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Mate

It was a good day out, nice to see you did get a picture of my ruke-sac number 5 from the right.

hehehehe

here's one of my pictures






Cheers Newage


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes - I thought that might be you! Excellent tunnel picture Newage, but as you probably gathered from my lack of autofocus action,after my slave flash packed it in, mine were never going to be brill!!


----------

